# Hello Kitty AR-15



## Tortuga_terrestre (Nov 15, 2010)

I would so get a Ninja Turtle theme AR-15


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 15, 2010)

Hah, very nice.


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2010)

Wife wife would so dig that gun. Love the pink flowers on the mag.


----------



## Candy (Nov 15, 2010)

Too funny Walter!


----------



## coreyc (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a riot


----------



## jackrat (Nov 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> Wife wife would so dig that gun. Love the pink flowers on the mag.


Yep.I made the mistake of showing this picture to Connie.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, I think Hello Kitty is on everything now


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## abra (Nov 22, 2010)

that's amazing!


----------



## -ryan- (Dec 12, 2010)

AR-15's are becoming more popular by the day around here, but I don't think that model is going to catch on. We sell a lot of the M&P's, as well as some bushmasters and LMT's. The Sig Sauer 556 is also a pretty good seller.

I'll have to print that out and bring it to work.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2010)

LMT, Colt or BCM. Top tier. Good stuff.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Dec 12, 2010)

Black rifle disease(BRD) has been rampant in AZ for a long time The Sig is a beautiful rifle but I will always love my Bushy carbon 15 and carbon 15 pistol. The best thing is the .22 conversion kit! Ammo is so expensive these days


----------



## -ryan- (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> LMT, Colt or BCM. Top tier. Good stuff.



Oh yeah, we carry Colt too, but those don't seem to sell as well. Seems like the customers looking for something inexpensive go for the M&P, and those who are willing to spend seem to jump directly to the LMT or the sig. We also carry the Remington R-15 an R-25, but those are camo Bushmasters with the Remington logo stamped on.


Yeah, rimfire is becoming more and more popular due to the economy. We have sold a tone of the M&P 15-22's, as well as Sig's .22 version of their rifle. I was partial to the Ruger variation, but a lot of people are swayed away by the rotary magazine. But yeah, around here it'll cost over $300 for 1,000 rounds of .223, whereas you can get 1,000 rounds of .22lr for just over $30.


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll stick with my 10-22. I guess if I had to have the look I could spray it with some rattle can paint and buy a quarter sticker out of a gum ball machine and slap it on the side of the stock! 

Then again, the Ninja Turtle scheme would be cool! Ahh, on second thought, I'm thinking weapons shoud look like weapons and toys should look like toys so as not to confuse the two!


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 13, 2010)

i would love to see that in Iraq....


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an air soft gun...does that count?


----------



## -ryan- (Dec 13, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> I'll stick with my 10-22. I guess if I had to have the look I could spray it with some rattle can paint and buy a quarter sticker out of a gum ball machine and slap it on the side of the stock!
> 
> Then again, the Ninja Turtle scheme would be cool! Ahh, on second thought, I'm thinking weapons shoud look like weapons and toys should look like toys so as not to confuse the two!



10-22's are great guns. I have a cz 452 varmint in .22mag, and that thing is just beautiful for 100 yard target (has a weaver 4-16 scope). I fell in love with a friend's 10-22 though. Next I'm looking for a savage with a thumbhole stock in .17hmr. Just got a Remington 700 bdl in .223, and finally got around to shooting my Winchester model 250 lever rifle in .22lr with open sights, and that is a blast just for having fun at 25 yards. Pistol permit just came through, and I already have a lot of stuff to transfer onto it 

If I ever get around to coming out your way to check out your torts, let me know what kind of .22 ammo you like to use.


----------

